# حزام امان للسائقين دون ان يرتدوه



## KOKOMAN (12 يونيو 2009)

أيوه​
أعلنت منظمة الأمن والأمان 

عن تصميم حزام أمان

 جديد 

يخفض الحوادث بنسبة 


(45%) 

بس الغريب ان السائق مش هو اللي بيلبسوه



​​​




​


----------



## abokaf2020 (12 يونيو 2009)

حلوة


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههه

ماشى ياكوكو ​


----------



## كوك (12 يونيو 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا  يا كوكو*_
_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## Rosetta (12 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههه

حلوة يا كوكو 
بس ماااااااااشي !!​*


----------



## just member (12 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه
انا لا تعليق
بس عن جد جااااااامدة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههه
حلوة يا كوكو​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يونيو 2009)

abokaf2020 قال:


> حلوة


 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا ابو كف 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يونيو 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> هههههههههه​
> 
> 
> 
> ماشى ياكوكو ​


 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا مرمر ​ 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يونيو 2009)

كوك قال:


> _*ميرسى جدا يا كوكو*_
> 
> 
> _*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا كوك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يونيو 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *ههههههههه​*
> 
> *حلوة يا كوكو *
> 
> *بس ماااااااااشي !!*​


 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا روز  

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يونيو 2009)

come with me قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> انا لا تعليق
> بس عن جد جااااااامدة


 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا جوجو

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يونيو 2009)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه​*
> 
> *حلوة يا كوكو*​


 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا روكا  

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Mary Gergees (12 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههه

حلوه الفكره ده
وجديده جداااااا

شكرااااااااا​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يونيو 2009)

ميررررسى على مرورك يا مارى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## cross of jesus (13 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههههههه

حلوه يا كوكو

ميرسى يا كوكو​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يونيو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا فندم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## tena_tntn (14 يونيو 2009)

ههههههه 
حلوة قوى شكرا


----------



## فادية (14 يونيو 2009)

*الحمد لله انا الي بسوق*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## نفرتاري (15 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههه
بقى كدة
ماشى يا كوكو
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يونيو 2009)

tena_tntn قال:


> ههههههه
> حلوة قوى شكرا


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا تينا ​

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يونيو 2009)

فادية قال:


> *الحمد لله انا الي بسوق*
> 
> 
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا فاديه ​

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يونيو 2009)

نفرتاري قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> *بقى كدة*
> *ماشى يا كوكو*
> *ربنا يباركك*


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا نفرتارى ​

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## youo92 (17 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههه
ليه البنات هم السبب في الحوادث


----------



## SALVATION (17 يونيو 2009)

_ههههههههه_
_شكراا كتييير كوكو_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## meraaa (17 يونيو 2009)

_ههههههههههه
حرام عليكوا هى الستات مظلومه كده على طووووووووووووول _​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2009)

youo92 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> ليه البنات هم السبب في الحوادث


 
ههههههههههههههههه

فى اغلب الحوادث 

ميرررسى على مروورك يا يويو

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## المجدلية (18 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههه حلوة يا كوكو


----------



## sara A (18 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههه*
*يعنى دا اللى هيخفض الحوادث طيب لما نشوف*
*ميرسى كوكو*


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2009)

المجدلية قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه حلوة يا كوكو


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا المجدليه ​


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2009)

sara a قال:


> *هههههههه*
> *يعنى دا اللى هيخفض الحوادث طيب لما نشوف*
> *ميرسى كوكو*


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا ساره​


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mnssa (19 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههه

حلوه   حلوة  اكثرمن حلوه   

مرسي لك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههه
حلوووة وجديدة
ميرسى ليك كوكو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يونيو 2009)

mnssa قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> حلوه حلوة اكثرمن حلوه
> 
> مرسي لك


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا منسى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يونيو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *هههههههههههه​*
> 
> *حلوووة وجديدة*
> 
> ...


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا سندريلا


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (14 يوليو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههه يعنى الستات هما الى بيعملوه الحوادث حجة البليد هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يوليو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههه

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا مرموره

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## maramero (15 يوليو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة بجد​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يوليو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا مرموره

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## sosana (15 يوليو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههه
لا اختراع جامد
ميرسي يا كوكو 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يوليو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا سوسنا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

